# Escambia Bay Video 5/5



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Got started bright and early only to find a very slow topwater bite. After about the first 30 minutes of the morning I switched location and strategy. I found a lot of specks that could not resist a mirrodine in the 808 color pattern. The fish were not aggressive this morning and I had to work the bait slow to get bites. However, the bite was steady from about 8:00-11:00. I only caught one short speck and most of the other fish were in the 18-20 inch range with an occasional 22 inch fish. I lost several other good fish while messing with the camera.

Final Count
25-30 specks - 2 fish on a super spook jr. and all others on a mirrodin18mr.
No redfish.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

What is the title on youtube? Bossman doesn't allow youtube so gotta use my phone on break.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got to hand it to you; that is the best bunch of fish that I have ever seen from around here. Kudos for the releases. You definitely know your stuff.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you use youtube to chop the videos into the clips and make one video?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Great video! Definitely wish I could have gone this weekend.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

JoshH said:


> Do you use youtube to chop the videos into the clips and make one video?



I use the movie maker on windows. There are probably better editing programs but I've become pretty quick at being able to organize my footage using windows.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

You are dabutcher indeed! Slaying 'em!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

What depth were you fishing?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

wflgator said:


> What depth were you fishing?


 
2-5 ft.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

when you need a partner let me know.:thumbup:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

dabutcher --- you are "daman". Thanks for sharing!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok. I say he kept catching the same fish over and over !!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: Very nice. I"m going tomorrow. Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It sure looks like I could have been catching the same fish over and over. There are a ton of fat specks in the upper bays that are in the 18-20 inch range. It also seems that they are pulling harder than normal. Every time I hooked a fish I thought I had a 25+ inch trout or a redfish.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What main line and leader are you using?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> What main line and leader are you using?



10 lb power pro super 8 slick and 15 lb seagar flourocarbon.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*5/24*

after i saw you caught a few trout and then it got to rough to stay out in flat 
boat....several more boats pull up by the chimney at langley ave including 
John Rivers and Megabite on a charter ...it was very slow...how did you finally end up? full moon and hi pressure from front slowed the fish down....Jeff


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

where are you finding the Mirrolure mr18"s? I can't find them anywhere in Destin.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Look up angler systems.com just ordered from them


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

jflyfisher said:


> after i saw you caught a few trout and then it got to rough to stay out in flat
> boat....several more boats pull up by the chimney at langley ave including
> John Rivers and Megabite on a charter ...it was very slow...how did you finally end up? full moon and hi pressure from front slowed the fish down....Jeff



It was a very slow bite yesterday. We caught most of our fish first thing in the morning. We only caught 10-12 trout but most of them were over 20 inches. We also caught 2 lower slot reds.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*good fish*

that is a nice trout...you definitely were out of that strong east wind...glad it was worth taking the day off...I am semi retired MD so I have more time to fish!!!! If that was Alex with you he really needs to wear a hat ...I have removed a ton of skin cancers on patients ! Love your boat !Jeff


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

That was my nephew. He was here visiting from Atlanta and that's why I took the day off to fish.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

You are a good uncle!!!!


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

:thumbup:You da man


----------

